# Video of 80 years old Ernest Tuff Deadlifting 200kg - 441LBS at IDFPF Championships



## felix42 (Mar 24, 2019)

This is a video of my 80 years old training partner Ernest Tuff Deadlifting 200kg - 441lbs Winning the u100kg m9 class at the Irish Drug Free Powerlifting Federation Single Lift Irish Championships in Raphoe Co Donegal yesterday.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yleX-YeC-A
​


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 28, 2019)

He is still young. He is mentally bold. I was inspired by his courage. Just love it. Thanks!


----------



## solidassears (Apr 28, 2019)

Derek Wilson said:


> He is still young. He is mentally bold. I was inspired by his courage. Just love it. Thanks!



Ditto!


----------



## felix42 (May 8, 2019)

Thanks very much, I will let Ernest know you both liked his lift.


----------

